# Headed to Atlanta in 2 weeks



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Guys I will be coming up to Atlanta in 2 weeks, hope to catch some of you for a beer.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Kennesaw bubba?


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Any idea what days yet Mark? I might be able to make it out the 21st or 22nd, or 28th or 29th. The 21st and 22nd though are questionable as I am trying to trade days with someone at work already. 

Oh, and if you were coming up this weekend you could go with some of us to repticon ATL


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Adam it will be the 22ndish, probably Tuesday & Wednesday night that week I will be in the northern ATL area. I will invite Lee (remember Flapjax 3000) he lives nearby now. If anybody wants a pair of the Auratus I have listed in the classified I will give you a good deal and hand carry. I also have a couple Begonia amphioxus pots that should be OK to bring.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey all I have a horrible cold and will not be making the trip, sorry but going into t customer sick as a dog is not received too well.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope you get better soon. I just am getting over some bad sinus issues myself. Definitely don't want to get sick again!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Adam, will be up in 2 or 4 weeks. 1 of those 2.


----------

